# CT/OT INF O to MP O



## Someguy (30 Oct 2008)

Hi,

I have a bunch of general questions which I can't seem to get answered. I have put in a CT from INF O to MP O. I have almost 5 years, most Cl B and am an LT now. 

First, does anyone have detailed information on the MPOC or have a link to the PO's? I'd like to see what topics are covered in order to guage my actual interest in the trade. 

I understand that the MP O's do not take part in the day to day front line policing duties. One comment I have read on the board is that MPs don't appreciate MP Os going out on patrol. Coming from the infantry and the whole "don't tell your subordinates to do anything you won't do", it's seen as good leadership to go on patrol, dig holes, sleep outside, take a shift on fire picket, etc. Could someone explain, in brief the NCO/Officer relationship and what, in general terms, NCOs expect? I mean, specifically the MP trade of course.

Also, how often are MPOs posted in relation to other trades. From the distribution of MP services, it appears that a huge amount of MPO  positions are in Ottawa and other major centres, is this correct?

Thanks,

Someguy


----------



## garb811 (30 Oct 2008)

It's not a question of MPs not appreciating MPO on patrol, the simple fact is MPO are not fully trained to work patrols and their time is better spent doing their primary functions such as providing advice to Commanders on Security and Military Police issues, looking after the administrative and financial needs of their Det etc etc.  MPO do pull duties such as the MPDO when they provide closer oversight of the Pol Ops function than they normally would day to day but even then, it is only in a stretch that they provide anything more than oversight, advice and an immediate reporting function for the chain of command.

MPO face similar posting patterns to other Officers.  Initial posting will be to a Det as either the IC or 2IC, normally followed by staff positions, then back into a Det etc. Note that contrary to the recruiting website, MPO no longer undergo a Provisional Employment Period, they are sent  out for OJT partway through their Basic MPO course.


----------

